# BJJ Seminar with Ken Blackburn!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 20, 2005)

We just finished up a Brazilian Jiujitsu seminar on saturday with Ken Blackburn!
For anybody who does not know Ken he is a phenomenal martial artist with a 
background in Tae Kwon Do, Modern Arnis, Kickboxing, Boxing and of course
Brazilian Jiujitsu! In this seminar Ken covered a multitude of drills from striking
in the guard to passing the guard to submission chokes from the crossbody to
reversals from the open guard and striking from you back! All in all this was a
fantastic seminar and I would highly recommend if you get the chance to host
or attend a Ken Blackburn, Brazilian Jiujitsu seminar you should!

Brian R. VanCisse


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> We just finished up a Brazilian Jiujitsu seminar on saturday with Ken Blackburn!
> For anybody who does not know Ken he is a phenomenal martial artist with a
> background in Tae Kwon Do, Modern Arnis, Kickboxing, Boxing and of course
> Brazilian Jiujitsu! In this seminar Ken covered a multitude of drills from striking
> ...



Glad to hear that Ken is doing well. 

Was the Seminar in Fenton?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi Rich,

Ken is doing great! He currently runs a Brazilian Jiujitsu School in Lake Fenton,
through the Community Recreation Department. They train out of the High
School Wrestling room. We had the seminar up in Alma at my training hall and
Ken did a great job! We are looking forward to having you up on September 24th at Alma College! For those who are interested in Modern Arnis you definately need to check out one of Rich's seminars. You can view the logistics of our September seminar at: www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com , look under the seminar shortcut! See you soon Rich!

Brian R. VanCise


----------

